# Halloween Party 2009 (ie- a year late)



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi there; I'm new to the forum. I am planning my sixth annual Halloween party--and they are becoming more legendary and epic with each passing year.

Here are the photos from my Haunted House Party last year:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=165783&id=516230020&l=b75b550919

I also include portraits of each of my guests in their costumes, and the last half or so of the album is pictures from our annual Scavenger Hunt.

Enjoy! :jol:


----------

